

One time job for fixing Wordpress or Squid or related infrastructure - infiniteseeker

Are there any Wordpress&#x2F;Squid&#x2F;Linux experts in the house?  I have an issue with Wordpress where it is not going out through my outbound proxy (Squid). I am willing to pay a reasonable sum to anyone who fixes this issue.  Please contact me here or at infiniteseeker at gmail<p>Thanks
======
mschuster91
Dropped you an email.

